# this is amazing....



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Tag less printing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPuGVemZ35A


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's called a Pad Printer.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

I was blown away years ago when I saw 4 color 

process pad printing done on plastic coasters.

The image was sharp and vibrant colorful.

Now THAT was amazing!


I may need to get out more


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I am researching adding cut and sew women's panties/bra's in my shop. I would need to change my product labels accordingly. .this may work nicely.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so I went to the pad printing section of the forum. Looks way more involved then I want to do. the search continues. got excited there for a minute. Guess Ill look into different methods


----------



## quesequese (Jun 16, 2015)

Yea thats nice.


----------



## yogaclothing (Jun 16, 2015)

wow, that's fast...I wonder how many times He's pinched a finger in that machine!


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

And most likely makes less than $5.00 an hour.

May even be paid on a per piece basis.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably more like $5 a day.


----------



## rlassers (Oct 17, 2012)

Would Pad Printing do white ink on a shirt?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes it will. I seen a 4 pad press with a color/design in each.


----------

